# BBC News - experiences of diabetes



## aymes (Feb 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7909260.stm


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 25, 2009)

It does seem to focus on type 2s. They say things like:

"I am not surprised that we see more cases today, for with unhealthy eating habits and sedentary lifestyles, we are going to see more and more health problems, not just diabetes."

It would have been nice if they could have had some variety - they seem to have only interviewed older people who have type 2. Maybe they could have talked to one type 2, one adult type 1 and a parent of a child with type 1, to get some varied experiences.


----------



## MarcLister (Feb 25, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> It would have been nice if they could have had some variety - they seem to have only interviewed older people who have type 2. Maybe they could have talked to one type 2, one adult type 1 and a parent of a child with type 1, to get some varied experiences.


Duh! That would be too easy and clever! Why would the BBC want to do that kind of thing, just to achieve fair and balanced reporting?


----------

